# Fishing Clubs around Ft Lauderdale



## lemaymiami

The one that I'm familiar with is the SOB's (that's the Sportsmen of Broward) and that club has been around for years and years... They're located up in Oakland Park - here's the last contact number I have for them....(954) 561-9785. Most of the guys with the club are bluewater types but at least half a dozen of them fish Flamingo or Everglades City pretty regularly. From my contacts with them (I'm invited to speak at their clubhouse every few years) they're a great bunch of guys...


----------



## kbkeys1

Hollywood Hills Saltwater Fishing Science and Social Club. Meeting tonight with Capt. Tony DiGiuliani, 7 pm at Shenanigans, Federal Hwy, Dania Beach. Look on Meetup.com


----------



## floridascuba

How often do they meet? I am currently stuck in Cali till this weekend.


----------



## kbkeys1

Monthly


----------



## tailchaser16

I heard of a bunch of guys that meet at the Marlin Bar at BPS Dania once a month on agreed upon Tuesday I think and fish around. I believe they are all on Facebook and communicate with each other that way. 
I don't Facebook, but, if you find them, IM me or email me please and let me know the details.


----------



## floridascuba

Sent you a pm


----------



## floridascuba

*SAIL*

Looks like the SAIL Club is starting up again. Had a reunion gathering last night at Southport Raw Bar
. And plan to make it monthly on probably the 3rd Thursday of the month. Going to keep it simple first few months with the idea to start having speakers once its established.


----------



## pursuit25

The hooked up again fishing club meets at Bass pro once a month I think on the first Tuesday. They mainly fish Flamingo and Chokoloskee. You can get info on facebook about their meetings and outings.


----------



## floridascuba

Thank you. That was the club Tailchaser was talking about. It is the first Tuesday as I went to the last one.


----------



## billhempel

lemaymiami said:


> The one that I'm familiar with is the SOB's (that's the Sportsmen of Broward) and that club has been around for years and years... They're located up in Oakland Park - here's the last contact number I have for them....(954) 561-9785. Most of the guys with the club are bluewater types but at least half a dozen of them fish Flamingo or Everglades City pretty regularly. From my contacts with them (I'm invited to speak at their clubhouse every few years) they're a great bunch of guys...


Used to compete against them in club competition outing when I was in Gold Coast Anglers. Good bunch.


----------

